# CTI Wheel Loader Info Needed



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I am looking into buying this CTI C2B20 front wheel drive loader.
I can not find anything on it, i know it weighs around 6000LBS and can lift 2000LBS 10ft high. I think it has a gas Ford Industrial engine, the carburetor was rebuilt, it has new back tires and one new back rim. The fuel pump is out, and it has a small gas can mounted on the side so it is gravity fed.

If any one has any info or knows anything about these, i can't find anything on them and i would like to know a little more about it before i buy it.
It is on a online auction and ends the 16th so i still have a little time to think about it.
Thanks for any help


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I just went and looked at it.
It looks pretty good, he said that it was used in off road applications and it has never gotten stuck.
It has a Ford 60hp engine, and really fast hydraulics. Everything works, it has new back tires and the front tires are close to new.
So far it is cheap and i will see if i can get it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

:lmaout some glass in it, paint it white, you got a Popemobile! Looks like a tough little unit.


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

LOL, I would like to put glass in it for the winter.
This little loader looks a lot stouter in person then in the pictures.
This thing is a tank and everything is very assessable, the engine is very easy to get to, and when the loader is raised the front end and brakes are easy to get to.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Did you get it yet?


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

It is on a online auction and it doesn't end until the 16th.
These little loaders are worth around $1500 so at that price i should be able to get it.
I will post more if i get it


----------



## George G (Feb 12, 2005)

BTS said:


> I just went and looked at it.
> It looks pretty good,* he said that it was used in off road applications and it has never gotten stuck.
> *It has a Ford 60hp engine, and really fast hydraulics. Everything works, it has new back tires and the front tires are close to new.
> So far it is cheap and i will see if i can get it.


When he says "off road applications" he means parking lots or hard surface truck loading aeras. But, when it comes right down to it. I guess that would be off the road.


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

He used it in lawns to haul off trees, his son also used it out in the country to move concrete from an old milking building.
I am going to put a aggressive tread tire on it and that should help a lot.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

BTS said:


> He used it in lawns to haul off trees, his son also used it out in the country to move concrete from an old milking building.
> I am going to put a aggressive tread tire on it and that should help a lot.


Look in our classifieds for the tires a fellow member just posted. Holy crap they're pissed off!


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, I'll take a look


----------

